# Very Odd CWC Roadmaster Serial Number/s - Any Ideas?



## azbustedvw (Oct 28, 2012)

*Very Unique CWC Roadmaster Serial Number/s - Any Ideas?*

Hi All!
I posted a previous thread on this bike before I had the complete serial number. The serial number provided some answers and more questions. 

The primary serial number says B25935 and then an "A" and what appears to be an upper case "C" and maybe a tiny "w" inside the "C". Then upside down and almost right on top is the number 845 with a tiny "W" directly above a tiny "R" to the right of this number.

The "AC" would suggest a 50-51 Roadmaster I believe? But what does the upside down number and the W over R mean? I have attached a photo of the serial number and the bike itself. Its a Roadmaster with the flared out front springer struts and springs. Would this bike have been a Luxury Liner? Is there a way to tell?

Would this frame be a Roadmaster Frame stamped for Whizzer Conversion (WR = Whizzer Roadmaster)? If this frame was originally stamped for a whizzer package does that make it more collectible to Whizzer enthusiasts?

Thanks for any help on this very interesting serial #.


----------



## azbustedvw (Oct 30, 2012)

CWC Roadmaster experts? Anybody? Anybody?  



azbustedvw said:


> Hi All!
> I posted a previous thread on this bike before I had the complete serial number. The serial number provided some answers and more questions.
> 
> The primary serial number says B25935 and then an "A" and what appears to be an upper case "C" and maybe a tiny "w" inside the "C". Then upside down and almost right on top is the number 845 with a tiny "W" directly above a tiny "R" to the right of this number.
> ...


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone have thoughts on this serial # or know someone on the CABE that knows Roadmasters?  Phil, where are you!?


----------



## kathy21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice post. I like it. Thanks for sharing these information. Keep it up.


----------



## ratina (Nov 7, 2012)

The serial number makes it a 1950. I can't help you with the other stampings though


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2012)

I wouldn't expect the factory to stamp extra numbers that overlap the serial. A lot of cities back then stamped their own ID #s with bicycle licensing, though these look awfully well defined for that.


----------



## ratina (Nov 9, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I wouldn't expect the factory to stamp extra numbers that overlap the serial. A lot of cities back then stamped their own ID #s with bicycle licensing, though these look awfully well defined for that.




The 5 is a little different than the CWC 5, so maybe you are right.


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 9, 2012)

ratina said:


> The 5 is a little different than the CWC 5, so maybe you are right.




This remains a very curious element to this otherwise "regular" bike frame. Has anyone heard from Phil lately? Several CABErs have PM'd saying he would know. I PM'd him with no reply...


----------

